# New Old Rebel Information



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2011)

```
<strong>CP+ Rebels for February</strong>

Received and email and also reported on <a href="http://www.1001noisycameras.com/2011/01/rumors-of-canon-t2i550d-and-xs1000d-replacements-at-cp-early-feb.html">1K1</a> that says Canon will be announcing the following 2 Rebelâ€™s at CP+. We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/01/rebel-t3i600d-t31100d/">posted about this previously</a> and it looks prettyÃ‚ similar.</p>
<p><strong>T3i/600D</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>18mp sensor</li>
<li>3.7fps</li>
<li>Vari-Angle 3″ LCD</li>
<li>DiGiC IV.</li>
<li>Redesign of the model nameplate as well.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>T3/1100D</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>12mp sensor</li>
<li>DiGiC IV</li>
<li>Will be available in Red and Black.</li>
</ul>
<p>Rebel stock is extremely low at the moment, even for being after Christmas.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong>
```


----------



## Gothmoth (Jan 14, 2011)

canon better calls this EOS 555D.
if thatÂ´s really all.

;D


----------



## ChadSorianoPhotoBlog (Jan 14, 2011)

Interesting...Would that make the T3i a T2i replacement or upgrade? Either way, the Rebel price point is a great DSLR value.


----------



## davidpeter (Jan 14, 2011)

Rule no. 1:

_Never _buy a camera available in more colors...


----------



## spam (Jan 14, 2011)

davidpeter said:


> Rule no. 1:
> 
> _Never _buy a camera available in more colors...



Cameras like the M9?


----------



## anthony11 (Jan 14, 2011)

davidpeter said:


> Rule no. 1:
> 
> _Never _buy a camera available in more colors...



Tripods and heads are okay, though?


----------



## archfotos (Jan 15, 2011)

who cares Canon, about another Rebel? When are you going to build a small rugged waterproof evil camera with an APS-C (H) sized sensor that we have been begging for years?


----------



## archfotos (Jan 15, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> <li>Vari-Angle 3″ LCD</li>




And to be honest that Vari-Angle LCD is soooooo five years too late. Couldn't you step forward with a detachable LCD or a seamless solution to an iPhone/Epson Viewer?


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't imagine what noticeable upgrade they'd throw in the next rebel. A new processor or slightly marginally better fps isn't going to be that big or noticeable to cause people to upgrade. What else could they throw in that would seem "big" besides a flip LCD...? 

I would be guilty to say if they made a matte white/pearl rebel, I might be tempted just for the hell of it as a back up body to throw with a matching white lens.


----------



## Keith (Jan 15, 2011)

So I guess my T2i won't feel outdated for at least another year. I don't expect a significant jump in the T2i's already impressive image quality, but I would really like to see GPS integration added as a feature. The adjustable viewfinder really doesn't appeal to me yet (even for video). Down the road, it would be great if the Rebel series could be moved over to a new mirrorless design.


----------



## hmmm (Jan 15, 2011)

Actually a T3 with 12MP could be a useful choice. 

Easier to manage file sizes and possibly better low-light performance -- (despite the spec ISO not being as high). Depending on what it turns out to be, it could be a throwback mini-classic for those interested in an alternative to the MP race.

Trying out the widgets, too, my bad. :-[


----------



## Catastrophile (Jan 15, 2011)

Going back to 12mp is very unlikely now. Just the inclusion of that piece of info is enough to qualify/classify this as a false rumor.


----------



## pgabor (Jan 15, 2011)

The 1000D is the one what is going to be 12mpx not the 600D, and from 10mpx i don't think that going to 12mpx would be a down step


----------



## Jan (Jan 15, 2011)

Canon Rumors said:


> *T3i/600D*
> 
> - Redesign of the model nameplate as well.


Hm... they just created a consistent design of the nameplate (7D, 60D, 550D) why should they change it that soon?


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 15, 2011)

What gives? I thought that the 60D was supposed to be the last model to use the Digic IV.


----------



## Pag (Jan 15, 2011)

An evil camera that's shock-proof, water-proof (along with shock and water proof lenses), with integrated GPS and APS-C sized sensor would indeed kick ass. (Although I guess you'd need bigger lenses with an APS-C sensor instead of a micro 4/3... Win some, lose some)


----------



## krizzi (Jan 15, 2011)

The rumor about 550D successor looks like possible thing and BS at the same time. I cant imagine how it is possible to design something that would look significantly better than 550D but inferior to 60D (unless xxD series will be upgraded again soon- though I doubt that). Thats why camera having basically the same specifications as 550D looks realistic. But then why one should prefer it over 550D? My bet is that either we will see no 600D in the near future or it will have a set of new features altering ergonomics, controls (weight reduction, flippable screen, improvements to movie mode etc), maybe fancy accessories such as GPS, but no improvements to its image capture and processing capabilities.


----------



## DuLt (Jan 17, 2011)

Pag said:


> An evil camera that's shock-proof, water-proof (along with shock and water proof lenses), with integrated GPS and APS-C sized sensor would indeed kick ass. (Although I guess you'd need bigger lenses with an APS-C sensor instead of a micro 4/3... Win some, lose some)



Would it be good if canon made two prime lenses for an possible evil system:
- 35mm f2, quite biggie;
- 35mm f4 VERY compact.

What you people think?


----------



## UngerPhotography (Jan 17, 2011)

Not a fan of EVIL. I like a viewfinder.


----------



## bvukich (Jan 17, 2011)

UngerPhotography said:


> Not a fan of EVIL. I like a viewfinder.



Not a fan of EVIL. I like fast and accurate AF.


----------



## UngerPhotography (Jan 17, 2011)

bvukich said:


> Not a fan of EVIL. I like fast and accurate AF.



That as well.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 17, 2011)

not a fan of EVIL either, I like a camera that fits in my hands properly and balances large lenses. 5DII/7D is the smallest form factor that's comfortable for me


----------



## ronderick (Jan 18, 2011)

600D I could understand... but another x000 series.... sheesh...

I guess it's going to be a little while before we say any light on
possible Canon EVIL...


----------



## archfotos (Jan 18, 2011)

UngerPhotography said:


> Not a fan of EVIL. I like a viewfinder.



To me the problem with another Rebel/ most of the SLR lineup is that they are redundant of each other. Why use a Rebel when there is the 5D. the Rebel's usefulness is not that it is an SLR, it's true quality comes from being a small, cheap camera capable of creating great image files and cheap enough to abuse without having to eat all those Antacids. To be honest if someone truly cares about using the viewfinder/accurate AF in a certain situation there are better options it the Canon lineup, right?! 

What's not in the Canon lineup is a truly rugged camera that produces quality image files. I'm sorry but there is NO way the G-12's sensor size does this. And you have to admit there is a hugh hole in the digital camera line up from all the brands. And that is to replace the Nikonos, but to take it further and make it not only for underwater use but for times when you just don't want to abuse the 5D/7D cameras having it small enough to use in active situations. UW Housings make photography impractical in a lot of informal situations.


----------



## UngerPhotography (Jan 18, 2011)

archfotos said:


> To me the problem with another Rebel/ most of the SLR lineup is that they are redundant of each other. Why use a Rebel when there is the 5D. the Rebel's usefulness is not that it is an SLR, it's true quality comes from being a small, cheap camera capable of creating great image files and cheap enough to abuse without having to eat all those Antacids. To be honest if someone truly cares about using the viewfinder/accurate AF in a certain situation there are better options it the Canon lineup, right?!
> 
> What's not in the Canon lineup is a truly rugged camera that produces quality image files. I'm sorry but there is NO way the G-12's sensor size does this. And you have to admit there is a hugh hole in the digital camera line up from all the brands. And that is to replace the Nikonos, but to take it further and make it not only for underwater use but for times when you just don't want to abuse the 5D/7D cameras having it small enough to use in active situations. UW Housings make photography impractical in a lot of informal situations.



I have to really disagree on this. There is a huge difference between a Rebel and something like the G-12. Yes, the Rebel is the bottom of the barrel when it comes to Canon's DSLR's, but that doesn't mean it is useless. I started on a Rebel, and because of that, was able to learn technique, purchase and use lenses that I could use for any Canon DSLR, and get some damn fine images. 

The thing I really hate about the internet/message boards, is that everyone complains about everything. If Canon (any business including Nikon) puts out a new camera every year, people complain they aren't a big enough leap. If they wait too long, people complain they are doing squat and that they are going to switch boats. 

I currently have a 5D MkII. I have no intention on buying the 5D MkIII, even if it is way better than the MkII. I paid good money for my MkII and see no reason to upgrade just yet. My 5D MkII will still take amazing photos. I do plan on going with a 1D when I upgrade, but that is beside the point. Why spend a lot of money on a camera only to replace it when the next version rolls around (1Ds users are the exception because it has been a while).


----------



## archfotos (Jan 18, 2011)

UngerPhotography said:


> There is a huge difference between a Rebel and something like the G-12. Yes, the Rebel is the bottom of the barrel when it comes to Canon's DSLR's, but that doesn't mean it is useless...
> I currently have a 5D MkII.



Hi Unger, I have no intention of posting to make another reader mad, nor do I have any intention to complain, my original posts on this thread were in my mind somewhat tongue and cheek (I'm not a great writer and understand if my humor doesn't travel across the internet). I also understand that posting on any forum doesn't get models actually built, it's all for fun. 

I could comment on your post but I only want to apologize if I ruffled your feathers


----------



## davidonformosa (Jan 18, 2011)

I suspect the 1100D will have a small form factor as its unique selling point. It will be the smallest DSLR ever made by Canon. This was hinted at in a comment by a Canon executive in an article published by Reuters(?) a while ago (can't be bothered searching for the link). 

I am curious about whether there will be any new lenses to complement this small camera. Perhaps a new extra-small kit lens or maybe a small prime lens such as a new 35mm f/2.


----------



## Thomas McConnell (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice camera but many updates are available in the market now.

Thomas McConnell


----------

